# Golden Pups (high mix) last day TODAY at Spalding AC, Georgia



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

If you can help out with these guys, please let me know. I've notified local GR rescues, but since its so last minute, I'm trying to get the word out everywhere I can.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

did you try Atlanta Dog Squad?

anyone know of any other rescues in GA?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's a contact list for Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta: http://www.grra.com/Contact.html

*Hotline Phone:* *770-915-4922*


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Yup, sent to the GRRA and Adopt a Golden. Didn't try ADS, but last I checked with them they were full, full, full. Thanks for the tips, tho!  I appreciate it.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

They are so dang cute! Wish I was closer, we'd take all of them into our rescue!
I'll be praying they get out of that shelter.


----------



## kdiman (Dec 31, 2007)

If i was closer i would take one, to get it out the shelter.

Kelly


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

They're being rescued. One of the local rescues stepped up for them immediately. Yay! Thanks for thinking of these guys!


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

they are beautiful!! What is their story?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

4everhayley said:


> They're being rescued. One of the local rescues stepped up for them immediately. Yay! Thanks for thinking of these guys!


Thank goodness!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Roo Woo for them being rescued!


----------

